# Cookies (Villanelle)



## aj47 (Sep 28, 2011)

My cookies have gone missing and I don't know where they are.
I planned to give them to my friends as symbols of good cheer—
one dozen monster cookies, each one shaped into a star.

The finest of the recipes in my small repertoire,
this was to be the final batch that I baked up this year.
My cookies have gone missing and I don't know where they are.

I left them in the pantry—they were too big for the jar.
I set them on the bottom shelf next to my husband's beer,
one dozen monster cookies, each one shaped into a star

Whichever person took them, left the pantry door ajar—
It isn't like my homemade goods routinely disappear.
My cookies have gone missing and I don't know where they are.

I find the circumstances are a little bit bizarre.
I guess I need to bake some more before my friends get here—
one dozen monster cookies, each one shaped into a star.

I found crumbs in the driveway where my husband parks his car—
if it turns out that he took them, I will kick him in the rear!
My cookies have gone missing and I don't know where they are—
one dozen monster cookies, each one shaped into a star.


----------



## Phyllis (Sep 28, 2011)

LOL!  Very nice!   Never heard of this form, but like the rhythm.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 28, 2011)

Great stuff - A domestic take on a 14 century Italian verse form. Only one thing, I feel that the ante-penultimate line could do with a *that*:

_If it turns out that he took them, I will kick him in the rear_


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 28, 2011)

This is yummmmy! A mystery about star shaped cookies, what's not to love!Nice rhyming , great story--very well done.  I am thinking , Husband took the cookies---look around for his empty coffee cup---that is a dead give away--every one knows ,you must have coffee with star shaped cookies...well done. Peace...Jul


----------



## feralpen (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nicely done and in wonderful keeping with the form. Love the humor. Hope 'hubby' finds the cookies were worth the abuse you so obviously
 intend to inflict upon him.:encouragement:

fp


----------



## candid petunia (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd heard of villanelle but this is the first time I'm reading one. A fun read, love it. And obviously the cookies were so tasty the husband couldn't resist them. Maybe you could bake some more and share here? :cookie:


----------



## aj47 (Sep 28, 2011)

thank you all!

This was fun to write and I started off with "What kind of villanelle can I write about cookies?"


----------



## Fossie (Sep 28, 2011)

Very cute, you can almost sing it!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 30, 2011)

Dare I say it? Yes, I do. Yummy! A sweeping bow for you, Milady, for a perfectly executed piece of deliciousness. Why, dear Annie, do you punish yourself so, lol? Properly constructing a villanelle, as you've done so marvelously, is clearly begging for an aneurysm. Very well done, love, and much enjoyed.

Best,
Lisa


----------



## Gumby (Oct 1, 2011)

And just in time for my favorite holiday, Halloween! This is wonderful and has started October off with a bang for me.


----------



## aj47 (Jan 16, 2017)

I edited this today to embrace punctuation and tweak something.  PiP posted a call for humor poetry and this is one of my better efforts. I'm not sure it's at it's best yet—this was my very first villanelle.


----------



## escorial (Jan 21, 2017)

how your style has changed and it was great to see that...why change a thing..this was then


----------

